# Can't remember the name of the webcomic, need help.



## AlexShin909 (Jan 26, 2020)

There's a webcomic about humanoid talking animals(probably former humen that transformed into furries by sceintific experiments) that's been captured and held prison in some sort of island and mad scientist tries to do some kind of experiments and creates the plot but the major furry priosoners got out including protagonist's party(majority of the prisoners got killed buy guards during escaping).  I've seen that webcomic about 2~3 years ago and that's the last part I remember about the webcomic. Does anybody knows about this webcomic?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2020)

Sounds like a tribute to The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## AlexShin909 (Jan 26, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sounds like a tribute to The Island of Dr. Moreau


I 've just search it up and unfortunately no, it's not i've been looking for. It's a webcomic  woth crazy mad scientist with furry people with amnesia trying to get out and oh yeah, there's been a plot that some of the furries' been developed a finlike a mermaid or something or some reason. That's all I can describe about that webcomic.


----------

